# My collection (first pics)



## choppergirl (Jun 3, 2012)

*These all came from the same falling down share cropper barn, of a Georgia black family who died long ago and their children left long before them...
 I'm salvaging what I can from it just because I like archaeolical digging, because its reverting back to mother nature*






















*I found a Dixie Dew bottle today, which led me to registering for this forum and taking pics:*











*I'm actually restoring a GE 605 vauum tube portable AM radio (beyond hope) I found in the same barn a week ago:*

























 CHOPPERGIRL
http://choppergirl.air-war.org


----------



## flasherr (Jun 3, 2012)

i dotn have my book in front of me but i believe the dixie dew and southern made are Very good bottles. I also like the icy brook bottle.   The cokes could be good if have 1915 or 1923 under the coca cola. What i on front of the Mt Dew bottle? Nice finds


----------



## glass man (Jun 3, 2012)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!COOL FINDS!Amazing if they were very poor they had any sodas at all...as a kid we didn't have alot of money so to get a coke was really a treat and one I didn't get often.JAMIE


----------



## PASodas (Jun 3, 2012)

Love the radio restoration . . . hope it gets FM


----------



## choppergirl (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, I wouldn't say they were totally abject poor, they had a 20 acre farm.    I'm poor, but even we can afford softdrinks... its cheap food (not necessarily high quality food).

 I can't find any dates on the bottles, but four of the small Coca Cola bottles say "Augusta, GA" (nearest big town) for the bottler underneath, and the fifth says "Albany, GA".   Which is totally cool, I wouldn't of seen that otherwise.  Iguess there is no way to date these things other than the printing, i.e. the really retro printing on the Mountain Dew Bottle.   

 The Mountain Dew bottle has a picture of a Hillbilly shooting someone... perhaps making off with his Mountain Dew...  You don't see that on Mountain Dew anymore!!!   Maybe from its crazy early beginnings of the softdrink when it was sold at little podunk gas stations by the side of the road..  If the current roadside billboards would have us believe, the 20 oz Mountain Dew is now the #1 most popular drink of the south.  Would would of thought that?

 Probably about the most amazing thing I find about them, is just about all of them were bottled in Augusta, GA (20 miles north of me)

 Sorry the pictures are so big, and some of them are blurry.  My camera was not cooperating with me.


----------



## choppergirl (Jun 3, 2012)

Box reads *"Made from flavor in the traditional Hillbilly Style"*


----------



## epackage (Jun 3, 2012)

You might wanna resize then after you upload them before posting, I can't even see the latest pics....WOW[]


----------



## jonahtroy (Jun 3, 2012)

Theyre just a tad big  although my computer can handle them, some other may not.


----------



## epackage (Jun 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jonahtroy
> 
> Theyre just a tad big  although my computer can handle them, some other may not.


 I can handle them, I just have my monitor at 125% instead of 100% so it really blows em' up....LOL[8D]


----------



## choppergirl (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, sorry, its the smallest size my digital camera will take.   I probably should of just posted links to them for folks to shift click...

 Since the radio was a 1951 GE 605, and the wiki page on Mountain Dew says the Willy the Hillbilly logo is circa 1950...   I think I can guess probably most if not all the bottles are from the 50's, with exceptions being still in the range of 1945-1965.   

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_dew

 What's interesting is they tried all kinds of different soda, with no particular preference to one except maybe the Coke because it was cheaper / smaller?  I can imagine the old black farmer enjoying a cool after coming back from a trip into town, or from plowing his field all day.   Maybe even sharing it with his wife..   

 There may be some more finds still in the barn, or buried out in the woods... I knew where they use to bury their trash, as walking in the woods I'd stumbled across rusting tin cans... or find a blue vaseline jar there.  

 Here is the barn the bottles were pulled out of:
dcim.peachcountry.com/DSC_5858.JPG
dcim.peachcountry.com/DSC_6242.JPG
dcim.peachcountry.com/DSC_6243.JPG
dcim.peachcountry.com/DSC_6244.JPG
dcim.peachcountry.com/DSC_6245.JPG
dcim.peachcountry.com/DSC_6246.JPG
dcim.peachcountry.com/DSC_6247.JPG
dcim.peachcountry.com/DSC_6248.JPG
dcim.peachcountry.com/DSC_6249.JPG
dcim.peachcountry.com/DSC_6250.JPG
dcim.peachcountry.com/DSC_6251.JPG
dcim.peachcountry.com/DSC_6252.JPG

 I'll keep my eyes out for these things in the future whenever I go exploring falling down sharecropper houses...    the nice thing about glass, glass lasts forever and survives time.

 p.s. if the trunk has you curious what's in it, the answer is just 'props' for a youtube video story I was going to make, which I never did.  So its my trunk I actually hefted up there, no treasure inside ;-)


----------



## RCO (Jun 3, 2012)

there nice bottles but need some serious cleaning , i'm from canada and surprised to see canada dry ginger ale was popular in georgia and actually bottled there . 
 the dixie dew and icy brook bottles look like the most unique ones from the find , and icy brook and southern bottle in good condition considering the way they were stored .


----------



## historycarve (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice bottles.

 I picked up a Mountain Dew while on a family camping trip near Virginia. 

 It is very different from the regular one like you have.

 Regular (left), different one (right) 

 https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p558/historycarve/100_0885.jpg -fronts

 https://i1155.photobucket.com/albums/p558/historycarve/100_0886.jpg -backs

 It is marked "West Jefferson, NC" and has a lot of differences that I am sure you can point out easily. 

 If it was from a whole special addition I don't know nor do I know what cities/counties were put on them. If you shop around and do some research you may be able to find one from a city near you in Georgia.....perhaps even Augusta. Might have only been the cities that the drink was made in that were put on the bottles. I've never really done any research on them yet and don't know the history of West Jefferson. 

 I usually see the regular one sell for about 12-15 dollars but a lot of people think that it is climbing in value- which it is, but very slowly- and will sell it for about 30- 60 dollars in good or very poor condition. I  bought the West Jefferson one for about ten dollars at a small road side antique store ran by a young man who was trying to get rid of all his grandfathers stuff were they could sell his house. A lot of the stuff he had in there was very under priced, like a beautiful intact Singer Sewing machine  that he was selling for 25 dollars, so I don't know if the bottle is worth anymore than the regular one or not.


----------



## flasherr (Jun 4, 2012)

Mt dew book shows 6 variations of the west Jefferson but all considered common. they price common ones at $15


----------

